# Cottonseed meal cake in brush piles?



## UGA Bass Fisher (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought a flat of the meal cake and was wondering how much meal cake to put in each christmas tree to be effective?


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 15, 2009)

UGA Bass Fisher said:


> I bought a flat of the meal cake and was wondering how much meal cake to put in each christmas tree to be effective?



A half of one?Sounds like a good idea considering you are targeting bass ,that will bring in alot of bream and forage fish to the selected pile.They(cakes) swell and start breaking up pretty good so that is probably all you need if you are setting up one tree.


----------



## afishaday (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry if this is obvious... but I do not know what they are nor where to buy them... can you help as I sure would give it a try in the piles I have in our cove... especially when the grandkids are visiting. Thanks.


----------



## Jblcope (Jan 15, 2009)

*Meal cake*

I have used meal cake in fish baskets but never thought about placing some in brush.  It only lasts a few days in a basket so you would need to replenish it often.  Should be a good way of bringing in crappie and bream.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 15, 2009)

afishaday said:


> Sorry if this is obvious... but I do not know what they are nor where to buy them... can you help as I sure would give it a try in the piles I have in our cove... especially when the grandkids are visiting. Thanks.



You can find them at most feed and seed stores as well as the occasional tackle and bait shop.The package usually has a label on it that says Cotton seed cake.It is a flat piece about 1 ft square or less from where they have cut it from a larger block or formed it.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jan 15, 2009)

Corn works just as good or better.  Just buy a bag of dry corn and put in some 5 gal. buckets and cover with water. Allow it to soak for several days until it starts to sour, then go dump it at your spot.  Bream love it.


----------



## crokseti (Jan 15, 2009)

We did it here a couple years back when the water was up and the carp were thick as long as we kept it coming.
Caught a lot of catfish too.
I think that those species would eat it up too fast to be exceptionally good for other kinds of fish but it would attract bream and baitfish.
Those cakes cost about 5 bucks a piece and come 4 to a pack.
A bail of hay would do the same thing to attract bait and is a lot cheaper.
It grows bacteria and fungus which plankton eats, setting off the food chain.
I made the mistake of placing some on a point which got blasted last week by heavy wind/wave action and got spread out all the way to the back of the cove.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jan 16, 2009)

Never heard of using hay, but I'll have to try that.


----------



## jafacman (Jan 16, 2009)

I used some (goat lick) found at Tractors Supply...A 15lb block was only $8 and cotton seed is the main ingredient...I was targeting big cats with some success this summer...My buddy uses corn soaked in cheap strawberry wine for 3 days, man it stinks but it works good...Ya know the Sultan uses stawberry jello in his chicken nuggets...Might be somthing to this stuff


----------



## crokseti (Jan 16, 2009)

I bet if you poked some of them cakes in the hay bails it would really get em goin.
I'm goin to try the bamboo in a bucket attractor at a productive dock I know.
 might drop a bail in between em.


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

I have a bunch of trees I want to put the cottonseed in. And I and some of those flat hard plastic trays bread loafs come on.  
I'm gonna make a triangle out of the trays and sink a couple around the brush piles with the cottonseed cake in 'em. I'm thinking that will give the bass something to ambush the bream and other fish from. What do y'all think?


----------



## jettman96 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never used Cottonseed meal but, just out of curiosity...  Could you put it in a burlap bag or something like that would only allow very small pieces out of the bag?


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (Jan 18, 2009)

jettman96 said:


> I've never used Cottonseed meal but, just out of curiosity...  Could you put it in a burlap bag or something like that would only allow very small pieces out of the bag?



I have some small onion bags that allows for a small letch.


----------

